# Super Long tooth



## CMichelleM (Oct 29, 2007)

My mom and I recently discovered that my rats tooth is extremely long. Most likely too long, because it is making his upper lip bulge on top, and he has difficulty eating. We looked at his mouth, and his tooth doesn't fit where it is supposed to, but it is up there between his gum, and lip. Any advice? any idea how much it is to get his tooth cut? We believe that wood won't grind his tooth down, because he isn't able to use it. Is it possible to do it yourself? Thanks.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

I would probably go see a vet just to check it out. Especially if he has difficuly eating. And by the way Welcome to the forums 
There are alot of information on these forums that will help you alot. 

-Austin


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sounds like malocclusion. He'll need his teeth cut, probably every two weeks. You could probably ask the vet to show you how so you can do so after that. Some vets will compromise for cheap visits for teeth trims, some won't.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Forensic your smart how long have you had rats for? You know alot of things about them.


----------



## CMichelleM (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you guys. I bought him and his brother about 2 years ago, when they were very little. Probably about 2 months old. His brother died about 3 months ago, and since then its been down hill. First he lost the use of his two hind legs, and is now dragging himself around with his 2 front legs. Then we just noticed the tooth thing. Any idea what could be wrong with him? Has anyone had this happen to their rat?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Only about a year, to be honest. I just read an awful lot.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh only a year I thought longer 

Awwww he lost the use of his hind legs, poor little guy it makes me want to cry


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

CMichelleM said:


> Thank you guys. I bought him and his brother about 2 years ago, when they were very little. Probably about 2 months old. His brother died about 3 months ago, and since then its been down hill. First he lost the use of his two hind legs, and is now dragging himself around with his 2 front legs. Then we just noticed the tooth thing. Any idea what could be wrong with him? Has anyone had this happen to their rat?


He could have lost a tooth, or broken one, or something similar. Since rats generally shorten their teeth by grinding them together, when one is missing, the other grows very fast. Hopefully nothing traumatic happened to cause this, just a natural consequence of age, perhaps.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Forensic what are your rats names?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

AustinXAPMX3 said:


> Forensic what are your rats names?


Er... Bacardi, Pernod, Guinness, Baileys, Puck, and Jack.


----------



## CMichelleM (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah his other tooth is broken in half. Thanks that makes since. I wish i could cut his tooth myself to avoid the cost...but any idea how much it would cost to get it cut?


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh your rats looks so cute!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

CMichelleM said:


> Yeah his other tooth is broken in half. Thanks that makes since. I wish i could cut his tooth myself to avoid the cost...but any idea how much it would cost to get it cut?


Probably whatever your vet charges for a regular visit plus a bit. Could you ask when you call for the appointment for an idea as to if he'll charge extra (and how much) for the trim?

He'll probably also want to look to be certain the broken tooth won't cause an abscess at its root, which can be painful or worse. :?


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

How are you so smart? :lol:
Hopefully il be as smart as you soon when i read alot and get some ratties.
I will be getting them for X-Mas I cant wait!


----------



## CMichelleM (Oct 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> CMichelleM said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah his other tooth is broken in half. Thanks that makes since. I wish i could cut his tooth myself to avoid the cost...but any idea how much it would cost to get it cut?
> ...


well thank you. so is there a humane way to put a rat to sleep at home, because if we get his tooth cut, then theirs also that risk that he'll still die.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

In my opinion, no, there is no humane way to put a rat to sleep at home. The risk of harming the rat is too high.

Cutting the tooth, if done right, shouldn't result in anything that will require euthanasia, I wouldn't think. :?


----------



## CMichelleM (Oct 29, 2007)

but once the tooth is cut aren't there things that could complicate things and possibly kill my rat?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Like what, exactly? If you cut to the quick, it could get infected, yes, but a round out antibiotics and such could clear it up, or the removal of the tooth. :?


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Do what is ever best for the guy


----------



## CMichelleM (Oct 29, 2007)

alright well thank you. i'm going to find out how much it would be to cut it, or trim it. thank you for the help!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

No Problem, haha even tho i didnt do much help Forensic helped out the most He He


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

There is a humane way, go talk to your vet. 

But tooth cutting isn't a surgery, once you know how, you can do it at home. I used to have to cut one of my rat's teeth (misaligned, he couldn't grind them himself), and it was just every couple weeks we'd hold him down and use some nail clippers to trim them down a bit. 

Also, every vet is different, but I took my girls in for a sneezing problem, and the vet charged me only $15. Course, all he did was say, um, might be an environmental problem, and directed me to Google (turns out, he was right!). But it did take up his time, and we tried to clip Belgie's nails, too, so I feel it was worth it.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Only about a year, to be honest. I just read an awful lot.



Ha, same with me! I still have so many questions.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I wouldn't reccommend home euthanisia.

That's one time when a vet bill, wanted or not, is necessary. - just my opinion 

And what do you feed your rat? I know as mine get older, they eat less and the general idea is to feed them softer food - which means their teeth don't wear as much. Just an idea

^Edited a couple of times - sorry!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I agree, I think I just hadn't read the post correctly.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Please don't take this the wrong way, I know how hard it is to make the decision to put an animal to sleep. If your rattie has already lost the use of both of his back legs his quality of life can not be very high. My baby Atlus had cancer that took the use of both of his back legs and I had to make the decision to put him to sleep. At this point there really is no uphill for your little rattie.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I once read a story about a rat who lost the use of it's back legs through a stroke, and it's owner persisted hand-feeding it and eventually it gained the strength in it's front legs to move itself around and lived another 6 months.

I don't know what made me think of that, it's not especially relevent. I thought it was a touching tail though


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Males often lose the mobility in their hind legs. Its called Spinal Nerve Degeneration. They adapt beautifully and can live a long time with this. Its definitely not a death sentence  The owner may have to lower waterbottles, have shallower food dishes, modify cages a bit, clean them up a bit more but its worth it. 

My Sebastian had progressive paralysis, was blind, had other issues previously, but he was the happiest most loving little fella. He used to take care of other rats who weren't well, cagemates or strangers. I would bet my lovely licky boy who lived until 38 months old would definitely say that hind end paralysis is just something that happens.

Here he was grooming Tikal as her life ebbed quietly away due to PT (pituitary tumour).


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's amazing.

He sounds like he was very special little guy


----------



## CMichelleM (Oct 29, 2007)

thank you. it makes me feel so much better about my rats condition. he does seem to get around fine. it just hurts me to see him that way.


----------

